

 Apple releases OS X 10.9.4 with wake-from-sleep and Wi-Fi fixes - lalwanivikas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/06/apple-releases-os-x-10-9-4-with-wake-from-sleep-and-wi-fi-fixes/

======
xxxmadraxxx
Seems like the last half dozen OSX updates have 'fixed' the wake-from-sleep
problem... yet it still seems to persist. Will this one be any different?

